# V Series Geometry?



## osuidoc80 (May 25, 2012)

The geometry section for the V Series bikes on the Felt website is empty. Does anyone have the geo specifics? I thought it may be the same as the Z Series bikes, but my reading leads me to think the Vs are a bit more relaxed.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry about the website being blank. I'll have our web team address that. 

Here's the geo chart: 

View attachment 309658


----------



## dooby (Oct 25, 2015)

Any chance that this can be reposted? The information hasn't been updated on the website, and I was unable to access the link. Thanks so much!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

osuidoc80 said:


> The geometry section for the V Series bikes on the Felt website is empty. Does anyone have the geo specifics? I thought it may be the same as the Z Series bikes, but my reading leads me to think the Vs are a bit more relaxed.


Send me an email and I can forward the complete excel file.
-SD


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

View attachment 310187


----------



## dooby (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------

